# Ruby Red minnow ???????



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of one of these minnows or a pattern?  I want to try for some crappies down at Reelfoot Lake with the flyrod.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

oops.you mean rosy red.i get confused too  
here ya go.
i changed your header.but i think they may be one in the same.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep! Thats it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe we should bring some home and breed our own local bait


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

problably just needs to tie a red or orange wooly bugger


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

You might try a C-Thru minnow with red insides and pearl Mylar tubing.

http://flytyingworld.com/PagesB/bc-cthruminnow.htm


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Or you could do a Gummi Minnow using copper sili skin for the back and pink for the sides.

http://www.orvis.com/detail.asp?subject=506&index=12&dir_id=758&cat_id=&group_id=


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

those r some nice sights


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

JK. You can buy rosy reds at most pet stores for about a dollar per dozen.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just tie some pink wooly buggers and you'll have what you need.


----------

